# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Επιδιόρθωση διαβρωμένων χάλκινων επαφών σε Amazfit Pace (Smartwatch)!

## corduroy27

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Θέλω να σας πω για ένα πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω  διαχρονικά με ότι συσκευή έχω στον καρπό μου, η οποία εκ των πραγμάτων  έρχεται σε επαφή με το δέρμα μου.
Από τον ιδρώτα και μόνο, (καμία  επαφή με νερό, ούτε της βρύσης, πολύ περισσότερο θαλασσινού νερού), μετά  από λίγους μήνες χρήσης οι χάλκινες επαφές συσκευών όπως Mi Band και  Amazfit αρχίζουν να οξειδώνονται και στο τέλος να... "φαγώνονται" σε  βαθμό αχρήστευσης!
Και όλα αυτά ενώ κάνω συχνό καθαρισμό με οδοντογλυφίδα, απομακρύνοντας ότι βρωμιά συγκεντρώνεται.



Όπως  μπορείτε να δείτε στο συνημμένο αρχείο, οι 2 δεξιές επαφές έχουν διαβρωθεί τόσο, που έχουν  κάνει βαθούλωμα στο σημείο επαφής τους με τη βάση φόρτισης του ρολογιού!
Το  ρολόι το έχω λιγότερο από χρόνο και μέχρι πρόσφατα μπορούσα να έχω  επικοινωνία με τον υπολογιστή, (αφού πρώτα καθάριζα τις επαφές), τόσο  για τη φόρτιση της συσκευής όσο και για επικοινωνία με αυτόν για  μεταφορά δεδομένων. Από σήμερα δυστυχώς η σύνδεση για μεταφορά δεδομένων  δεν είναι εφικτή, ενώ η φόρτιση τουλάχιστον γίνεται ακόμα χωρίς  πρόβλημα.
Πιθανόν οι 2 δεξιές επαφές με τη μεγαλύτερη φθορά, να είναι αυτές που αφορούν τη μεταφορά δεδομένων.
Εν  τέλη, ότι καθαρισμό δοκίμασα, δεν έκανε τίποτα. Μέχρι που αναγκάστηκα  (για πρώτη φορά) να ξύσω τις επαφές με τη μύτη λεπίδας, ως μια ύστατη  προσπάθεια...
Θα ήθελα λοιπόν τη βοήθειά σας. Να μου πείτε δηλαδή αν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να επιδιορθώσω τις χάλκινες επιφάνειες.
Κάτι που σκέφτηκα είναι να προσθέσω λίγη κόλληση με το κολλητήρι αλλά φοβάμαι μη κάνω τα πράγματα χειρότερα.
Έχει πιθανότητες να πετύχει λέτε αυτό; Γενικότερα, έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι; Εν ανάγκη, θα μπορούσα να ανοίξω το ρολόι αν χρειαστεί,
http://amazfitcentral.com/2017/08/13...wn-by-the-fcc/
αν και κρίνοντας απ' τη φωτογραφία που δείχνει το εσωτερικό του πίσω καλύμματος, δε βλέπω σε τι θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει αυτό.

Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.
Απόστολος

----------


## nestoras

Ψάξε για επιχρυσα "pogo pins"  και πηγαινε σε εναν καλο μαατορα/ηλεκτρονικό να στα αλλαξει.

Το συννημένο αρχείο εχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## ILIAS GR

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
> Θέλω να σας πω για ένα πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω  διαχρονικά *με ότι συσκευή έχω στον καρπό μου*, η οποία εκ των πραγμάτων  έρχεται σε επαφή με το δέρμα μου.
> Από τον ιδρώτα και μόνο, (καμία  επαφή με νερό, ούτε της βρύσης, πολύ περισσότερο θαλασσινού νερού), μετά  από λίγους μήνες χρήσης οι χάλκινες επαφές συσκευών όπως Mi Band και  Amazfit αρχίζουν να οξειδώνονται και στο τέλος να... "φαγώνονται" σε  βαθμό αχρήστευσης!
> Και όλα αυτά ενώ κάνω συχνό καθαρισμό με οδοντογλυφίδα, απομακρύνοντας ότι βρωμιά συγκεντρώνεται.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78804
> 
> Όπως  μπορείτε να δείτε στο συνημμένο αρχείο, οι 2 δεξιές επαφές έχουν διαβρωθεί τόσο, που έχουν  κάνει βαθούλωμα στο σημείο επαφής τους με τη βάση φόρτισης του ρολογιού!
> Το  ρολόι το έχω λιγότερο από χρόνο και μέχρι πρόσφατα μπορούσα να έχω  επικοινωνία με τον υπολογιστή, (αφού πρώτα καθάριζα τις επαφές), τόσο  για τη φόρτιση της συσκευής όσο και για επικοινωνία με αυτόν για  μεταφορά δεδομένων. Από σήμερα δυστυχώς η σύνδεση για μεταφορά δεδομένων  δεν είναι εφικτή, ενώ η φόρτιση τουλάχιστον γίνεται ακόμα χωρίς  πρόβλημα.
> ...



 Μπήκες σε κανένα σάιτ ξένο ή της κατασκευάστριας εταιρείας να δεις αν αντιμετωπίζουν κι` άλλοι αυτό το πρόβλημα; 
  Επίσειε αυτό που λες,   _με ότι συσκευή έχω στον καρπό μου_ το εκλαμβάνω σαν να λες πως μόνο εσύ έχεις αυτό το πρόβλημα. 

  Δε φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα στις φωτογραφίες το πρόβλημα, μήπως με καλή επιχρύσωση ή επικασσιτέρωση λυθεί.

----------


## corduroy27

> Ψάξε για επιχρυσα "pogo pins"  και πηγαινε σε εναν καλο μαατορα/ηλεκτρονικό να στα αλλαξει.
> 
> Το συννημένο αρχείο εχει πρόβλημα.



Κατ' αρχήν διόρθωσα την εικόνα, (με κλικ πάνω της βλέπετε τη full ανάλυση).
Από μια απλή αναζήτηση στο google, τα pogo pins είναι αυτά που έχει ο φορτιστής, (που μπαινοβγαίνουν άμα τα πιέσεις).
Από  τη μεριά του ρολογιού, (όπως φαίνεται και στη φώτο του πρώτου post), υπάρχουν σταθερές  στρογγυλές χάλκινες επαφές, (δεν ξέρω πως λέγονται, μπορεί να είναι  τα... "θηλυκά" pogo pins π.χ.)
Στην παρακάτω φώτο φαίνεται, όχι πολύ καθαρά δυστυχώς, (είναι φώτο από το web), πως είναι εσωτερικά.
Ελπίζω να αλλάζουν...

----------


## corduroy27

> Μπήκες σε κανένα σάιτ ξένο ή της κατασκευάστριας εταιρείας να δεις αν αντιμετωπίζουν κι` άλλοι αυτό το πρόβλημα; 
>   Επίσειε αυτό που λες,   _με ότι συσκευή έχω στον καρπό μου_ το εκλαμβάνω σαν να λες πως μόνο εσύ έχεις αυτό το πρόβλημα. 
> 
>   Δε φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα στις φωτογραφίες το πρόβλημα, μήπως με καλή επιχρύσωση ή επικασσιτέρωση λυθεί.



Φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει μια ευαισθησία, γι' αυτό και υπάρχει σχετική οδηγία από το επίσημο support.
https://support.amazfit.com/hc/en-us...y-Pace-device-

Απλά σε κάποιους παρουσιάζεται πιο έντονα ή/και πιο γρήγορα το πρόβλημα.
Συγκεκριμένα σε μένα παρατηρώ ότι αυτό εμφανίζεται σχετικά πολύ γρήγορα σε σχέση με άλλα άτομα που κάνουν χρήση αντίστοιχων ρολογιών ή μπρασελέ.
Πιθανολογώ λοιπόν ότι έχει να κάνει με τον ιδρώτα του καθ' ενός. Δε μπορώ να το αποδώσω κάπου αλλού, αφού γενικά επαφή με νερό δεν υπάρχει...

Τώρα αν μπορεί να γίνει επιχρύσωση σε αυτές τις μικρές επιφάνειες, ίσως είναι μια καλή λύση.
Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας...

----------


## SV1GRN

Νομίζω όταν χάλκινα τμήματα έρχονται σε επαφή με το δέρμα μας και τον ιδρώτα δεν μπορείς να αποφύγεις την οξείδωση. Σαν μεγαλύτερος θυμάμαι τα ρολόγια που φορούσαμε τις δεκαετίες 60 & 70 ήταν επιχρυσωμένα εφόσον δεν ήταν ανοξείδωτα. Οι σύγχρονοι κατασκευαστές ίσως αυτό να το έχουν "ξεχάσει" και να μην τις επιχρυσώνουν πλέον.
Για τα τεχνικά θα στα πουν οι συμφορουμίτες.

----------


## elektronio

Εμένα μου φαίνεται πολύ εύκολο να αλλαχτεί το πίσω κέλυφος του ρολογιού μαζί με τις επαφές.
Αφού το έχεις λιγότερο από χρόνο λογικά θα ισχύει εγγύηση (2 χρόνια για καταναλωτικά προϊόντα από οδηγία ΕΕ).

Άρα αφού δεν λειτουργεί (η επικοινωνία και σε λίγο και η φόρτιση) θα πρότεινα να απαιτήσεις να αλλαχτεί το πίσω μέρος σε εγγύηση εφόσον πάντα το έχεις πάρει από Ελληνικό κατάστημα.

----------


## ILIAS GR

> Εμένα μου φαίνεται πολύ εύκολο να αλλαχτεί το πίσω κέλυφος του ρολογιού μαζί με τις επαφές.
> Αφού το έχεις λιγότερο από χρόνο λογικά θα ισχύει εγγύηση (2 χρόνια για καταναλωτικά προϊόντα από οδηγία ΕΕ).
> 
> Άρα αφού δεν λειτουργεί (η επικοινωνία και σε λίγο και η φόρτιση) θα πρότεινα να απαιτήσεις να αλλαχτεί το πίσω μέρος σε εγγύηση εφόσον πάντα το έχεις πάρει από Ελληνικό κατάστημα.



 Βασικό Μάρκο, δεν είναι τόσο το από πού το πήρε, αλλά πόσο αξιόπιστη είναι η αντιπροσωπία.  
  Εγώ πήρα από Ισραήλ ένα  casio protrek και για ένα πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπισα με κάλυψε πλήρως και με 0 κόστος και μου παρείχε και το Ελληνικό εγχειρίδιο.      

1.jpeg

----------


## mathios

Καλησπερα φιλε μου

το ιδιο ρολοι και το ιδιο προβλημα εχω και γω δεν εισαι ο μονος. Μαλιστα αρχισε να το παθαινει στο πρωτο εξαμηνο και σαν πρωτη λυση παραγγειλα ενα ημητασιον φορτιστη απο ebay που εχει παρει ενας φιλος και ειχα δει οτι εχει πιο σκληρα ¨"πινακια"
Πλεον μου εφυγε και το τζαμακι πριν μια εβδομαδα απο το σενσορα και εχω αρχισει να ψηνω την ιδεα να αλλαξω ολο το πισω. 
Δυστυχως ειτε σε κινεζικη αγορα ειτε οχι η εγγυηση που εχει ειναι 1 χρονο. Εγω το πηρα απο το eshop και οταν τους το πηγα δεν το δεχονταν στην εγγυηση(λογο χρονου και οχι λογο φθορας γιατι στην κυριολεξια ειναι σαν καινουριο). 

Βρηκα και αυτο το site https://www.impextrom.com/en/black-b...12-p1000029718 που εχει το back plate αλλα δεν το εχω ψαξει παραπερα μιας και ακομα δεν ξερω αν θα κανω καταγγελια η αν θα κατσω να το επισκευασω.

----------


## Ste7ios

Όποιος πουλάει στην Ε.Ε. είναι υποχρεωμένος από τη νομοθεσία να δίνει διετή (νομική) εγγύηση και αν θέλει παραπάνω (εμπορική).

https://europa.eu/youreurope/citizen...q/index_el.htm

----------

Gaou (20-06-20)

----------


## Gaou

> Εγώ πήρα από Ισραήλ ένα  casio protrek και για ένα πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπισα με κάλυψε πλήρως και με 0 κόστος και μου παρείχε και το Ελληνικό εγχειρίδιο.



και εγω πηγα σε αυτους ρολοι αγορασμένο απο eshop για αλλαγή δύσκολης μπαταρίας και με γειώσαν κανονικά....σιχτιρ . οποτε μαλλον ειναι πώς ξυπνήσουν ολοι ....!

----------


## vasilllis

> Όποιος πουλάει στην Ε.Ε. είναι υποχρεωμένος από τη νομοθεσία να δίνει διετή (νομική) εγγύηση και αν θέλει παραπάνω (εμπορική).
> 
> https://europa.eu/youreurope/citizen...q/index_el.htm



Η νομική εγγύηση ισχύει για δύο χρόνια σε όλη την ΕΕ. υπό ορισμένες όμως προϋποθέσεις.

Και πάρτο αυγό και κουρευτο

----------


## nick1974

> Όποιος πουλάει στην Ε.Ε. είναι υποχρεωμένος από τη νομοθεσία να δίνει διετή (νομική) εγγύηση και αν θέλει παραπάνω (εμπορική).
> 
> https://europa.eu/youreurope/citizen...q/index_el.htm



κανονικα ναι, αλλα σε προιοντα τεχνολογιας εχουν βρει παραθυρακια και τελικα γινεται οτι θελουν οι αντιπροσωπιες.
Ειχα θεμα με ενα mouse (μιλαμε για 150 ευρω gaming mouse) και το καταστημα που το πηρα ελεγε οτι η rocat δινει ενα χρονο εγγυηση (σσ ειναι Γερμανικη αρα Ευρωπαικη).
Απευθυνθηκα φυσικα στο ΚΕΠ και τελικα υπαρχει ενα ηλιθιο παραθυρακι αν ενα τεχνολογικο προιον ενσωματωνει μη αποσπωμενη μπαταρια μπορει η εγγυηση να ειναι λιγοτερη (το συγκεκριμενο φυσικα εχει αφου ενσωματωνει μικρουπολογιστη, αλλα το προβλημα δεν ηταν η μπαταρια, αφου και reset το κανα και firmware update, αλλα μαλλον ο laser sensor).
αποτελεσμα: το mouse πηγε στα σκουπιδια! (αφου το να το στειλεις για επισκευη συνηθως ειναι 80 - 100 +τα μεταφορικα στα οποια οταν στο επιστρεφουν χρεωνουν οτι θελουν)



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ste7ios

Κάποια πηγή για τις εξαιρέσεις; Προσοχή, η νομική εγγύηση αφορά τον πωλητή, όχι τον κατασκευαστή. Αν ο κατασκευαστής δίνει π.χ. εγγύηση 1 χρόνο, για τον 2ο, θα πρέπει να τα βρει ο πωλητής με τον κατασκευαστή...

Αυτό με την μπαταρία δεν ακούγεται σωστό. Μπορεί οι μπαταρίες να μην καλύπτονται από εγγύηση καθώς θεωρούνται αναλώσιμα αλλά αυτό δεν μπορεί να αφορά όλη την συσκευή.

----------


## corduroy27

Ευχαριστώ όλους σας για τις απαντήσεις.





> Νομίζω όταν χάλκινα τμήματα έρχονται σε επαφή με το δέρμα μας και τον ιδρώτα δεν μπορείς να αποφύγεις την οξείδωση. Σαν μεγαλύτερος θυμάμαι τα ρολόγια που φορούσαμε τις δεκαετίες 60 & 70 ήταν επιχρυσωμένα εφόσον δεν ήταν ανοξείδωτα. Οι σύγχρονοι κατασκευαστές ίσως αυτό να το έχουν "ξεχάσει" και να μην τις επιχρυσώνουν πλέον.
> Για τα τεχνικά θα στα πουν οι συμφορουμίτες.



Δυστυχώς, κάπως 'ετσι φαίνεται το πράγμα.





> Εμένα μου φαίνεται πολύ εύκολο να αλλαχτεί το πίσω κέλυφος του ρολογιού μαζί με τις επαφές.
> Αφού το έχεις λιγότερο από χρόνο λογικά θα ισχύει εγγύηση (2 χρόνια για καταναλωτικά προϊόντα από οδηγία ΕΕ).
> Άρα αφού δεν λειτουργεί (η επικοινωνία και σε λίγο και η φόρτιση) θα πρότεινα να απαιτήσεις να αλλαχτεί το πίσω μέρος σε εγγύηση εφόσον πάντα το έχεις πάρει από Ελληνικό κατάστημα.



Είναι αγορασμένο από Κίνα.





> Καλησπερα φιλε μου
> 
> το ιδιο ρολοι και το ιδιο προβλημα εχω και γω δεν εισαι ο μονος. Μαλιστα αρχισε να το παθαινει στο πρωτο εξαμηνο και σαν πρωτη λυση παραγγειλα ενα ημητασιον φορτιστη απο ebay που εχει παρει ενας φιλος και ειχα δει οτι εχει πιο σκληρα ¨"πινακια"
> Πλεον μου εφυγε και το τζαμακι πριν μια εβδομαδα απο το σενσορα και εχω αρχισει να ψηνω την ιδεα να αλλαξω ολο το πισω. 
> Δυστυχως ειτε σε κινεζικη αγορα ειτε οχι η εγγυηση που εχει ειναι 1 χρονο. Εγω το πηρα απο το eshop και οταν τους το πηγα δεν το δεχονταν στην εγγυηση(λογο χρονου και οχι λογο φθορας γιατι στην κυριολεξια ειναι σαν καινουριο). 
> Βρηκα και αυτο το site https://www.impextrom.com/en/black-b...12-p1000029718 που εχει το back plate αλλα δεν το εχω ψαξει παραπερα μιας και ακομα δεν ξερω αν θα κανω καταγγελια η αν θα κατσω να το επισκευασω.



Θα με ενδιέφερε πολύ αν έβρισκα ανταλλακτικό να το αλλάξω αλλά βλέπω είναι Out of stock!
Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω βρει ανταλλακτικό κάπου αλλού. Αν βρει κάποιος, ας ενημερώσει...





> Όποιος πουλάει στην Ε.Ε. είναι υποχρεωμένος από τη νομοθεσία να δίνει διετή (νομική) εγγύηση και αν θέλει παραπάνω (εμπορική).
> https://europa.eu/youreurope/citizen...q/index_el.htm



Όπως γράφει στην παραπάνω σελίδα:
Ισχύει για δύο χρόνια και καλύπτει προϊόντα που έχουν αγοραστεί οπουδήποτε στην ΕΕ.
Δηλαδή ισχύει μόνο για αγορές από ΕΕ. Όχι και για αγορές που καταλήγουν σε αυτήν.

Εν το μεταξύ, στην παρακάτω φώτο, (κάντε κλικ πάνω της για πλήρη προβολή), φαίνονται καλύτερα οι επαφές του πίσω καλύμματος.
Ίσως να είναι pogo pins, τοποθετημένα ανάποδα.

----------


## vasilllis

σε αυτο που αναρτησες αναγραφει:
*Το τηλέφωνο που αγόρασα μόλις πριν από έναν χρόνο σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί. Ο έμπορος όμως αρνείται να το επισκευάσει δωρεάν. Έχω διετή νομική εγγύηση;*

Η νομική εγγύηση ισχύει για δύο χρόνια σε όλη την ΕΕ. υπό ορισμένες όμως προϋποθέσεις.
Η νομική εγγύηση καλύπτει *ελαττώματα που θεωρείται ότι υπήρχαν κατά τη στιγμή της παράδοσης* και έγιναν εμφανή μέσα στην επόμενη διετία. Ωστόσο, η επίμαχη περίοδος είναι οι 6 μήνες μετά την αγορά του προϊόντος:

κάθε ελάττωμα που εμφανίζεται εντός εξαμήνου θεωρείται ότι υπήρχε κατά τη στιγμή της παράδοσης. Στην περίπτωση αυτή, ο πωλητής οφείλει να επισκευάσει ή να αντικαταστήσει το τηλέφωνό σας δωρεάν ή να σας επιστρέψει τα χρήματα εάν είναι αδύνατη η επισκευή ή η αντικατάστασή του.Μετά την πάροδο έξι μηνών, μπορείτε ακόμη να θεωρήσετε υπεύθυνο τον πωλητή για κάθε ελάττωμα που θα εμφανιστεί μέχρι το τέλος της διετούς περιόδου της εγγύησης. Ωστόσο, ο πωλητής μπορεί να σας ζητήσει να αποδείξετε ότι το ελάττωμα υπήρχε κατά την παράδοση του προϊόντος. Κάτι τέτοιο είναι συχνά δύσκολο και θα πρέπει μάλλον να απευθυνθείτε σε τεχνικό εμπειρογνώμονα.

βγαλε ακρη δηλαδη.Επισης η φθορα που περιγραφει ο φιλος  ειναι φυσιολογικη δεν ειναι ελλατωματικο το προιον.

----------


## nick1974

> Αυτό με την μπαταρία δεν ακούγεται σωστό. Μπορεί οι μπαταρίες να μην καλύπτονται από εγγύηση καθώς θεωρούνται αναλώσιμα αλλά αυτό δεν μπορεί να αφορά όλη την συσκευή.



μια μπαταρια κολλημενη στην πλακετα ειναι αναλωσιμο?
απλα μας δουλευουν ψιλο γαζι, και οπως σου ειπα στο ΚΕΠ θεωρησαν οτι ετσι ειναι.
Δηλαδη που να πηγαινα? στον Αρειο Παγο?



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## steliosp.

> μια μπαταρια κολλημενη στην πλακετα ειναι αναλωσιμο?
> απλα μας δουλευουν ψιλο γαζι, και οπως σου ειπα στο ΚΕΠ θεωρησαν οτι ετσι ειναι.
> Δηλαδη που να πηγαινα? στον Αρειο Παγο?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Σε παρόμοια περίπτωση με ελλατωματικό προιόν που δεν αναλάμβανε το e-shop, πήγα στον συνήγορο του καταναλωτή και εντός μιας ώρας, το τοπικό eshop αλλαξε γνώμη και το  ανέλαβε.

----------


## nick1974

> Σε παρόμοια περίπτωση με ελλατωματικό προιόν που δεν αναλάμβανε το e-shop, πήγα στον συνήγορο του καταναλωτή και εντός μιας ώρας, το τοπικό eshop αλλαξε γνώμη και το  ανέλαβε.




Να σου πω ρε φιλε εκει δεν ειχα σκεφτει να απευθυνθω αλλα ΥΠΟΤΕΙΘΕΤΑΙ τα ΚΕΠ κανουν και αυτη τη δουλεια...
Δε ξερω αν ξερεις πως ειναι στον Πειραια, αλλα ειναι δυο ΚΕΠ το ενα διπλα στο αλλο (νομιζω πλεον ενα ειναι αλλα παλια ηταν δυο ενα της νομαρχιας κι ενα της δημαρχιας) και στα δυο μου ειπαν την ιδια μαλακια (ρωτησαν αν εχει ενσωματωμενη μπαταρια και ειπα πως αφου ειναι μικρουπολογιστης φυσικα και εχει μια μπαταρια πλακετας, και μου ειπαν πως αφου εχει τετοιο πραμα ειναι οτι πει ο κατασκευαστης)
Τεσπα, εχουν περασει χρονια... αν συνεβαινε σημερα ισως το ψαχνα περισσοτερο

----------


## Panoss

Ο Συνήγορος του καταναλωτή έχει βοηθήσει κι εμένα.
Όπως κι η Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή, τηλ 1520.

Αν δεν σε βοηθήσει η μία υπηρεσία θα σε βοηθήσει η άλλη.
Κι οι δύο (περιέργως) πολύ καλές και αποτελεσματικές (ξαναλέω, περιέργως  :Biggrin: ).

----------


## Ste7ios

Ο Συνήγορος του Καταναλωτή ή το Ευρωπαϊκό Κέντρο Καταναλωτή είναι πιο κατάλληλα για να απαντήσουν σε τέτοια θέματα. http://www.synigoroskatanaloti.gr/

Θα μου επιτρέψεις να αμφιβάλλω το πόσο κατάλληλα είναι τα ΚΕΠ... Είναι κάτι που απαιτεί γνώση και ερμηνεία της Ευρωπαϊκής & Εθνικής νομοθεσίας, έναν νομικό δηλαδή με εμπειρία σε αυτόν τον τομέα.

Επίσης στο ΚΕΠ μπορεί να σου έδωσαν μια απάντηση που τους βόλευε... Εγώ θα ζήταγα να μου πουν σε ποιον ακριβώς νόμο, άρθρο, περιγράφεται αυτό που ισχυρίζονται. 

Οι μπαταρίες είναι γενικά πονεμένη ιστορία και όντως έχουν μειωμένη εγγύηση αλλά αποσπώμενες ή μη δεν μειώνουν ούτε την εμπορική εγγύηση τουλάχιστον σε εταιρείες όπως η DELL, Samsung, Apple, κλπ.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση να μην ξεχνάμε να επικοινωνούμε και απευθείας με τον κατασκευαστή. Μπορεί να σταθούμε περισσότερο τυχεροί, π.χ. μια Contour action cam που είχε θέμα με τον ήχο μου την άλλαξαν εκτός εγγύησης...

----------


## Gaou

> Αυτό με την μπαταρία δεν ακούγεται σωστό. Μπορεί οι μπαταρίες να μην καλύπτονται από εγγύηση καθώς θεωρούνται αναλώσιμα αλλά αυτό δεν μπορεί να αφορά όλη την συσκευή.



αν αναφερόσουν σε εμενα δεν εκανα χρήση της εγγυησης απλα ηθελα να μου αλλαξουν την μπαταρία και να το πληρώσω..! εκει ήταν που καταλαβα τι κουμασια ειμαστε....! η μπαταρία εχει τιμη γύρω στα 20-30 ευρώ btw και αλλου δεν μπορεσα να φανταστώ ότι μπορω να την αλλαξω . οποτε το ρολοι εχει βγεί αχρηστο.

----------


## corduroy27

Επανέρχομαι σε ότι αφορά το θέμα μου με τις επαφές του Pace.
Αγόρασα από το ebay μια *αγώγιμη κόλλα* και γέμισα τις επαφές του Pace με αυτήν.



Τις ζέστανα με πιστολάκι αλλά επειδή δεν έλεγε να στεγνώσει, (λόγω της ποσότητας), το άφησα κάποιες μέρες...
Εν τέλη δοκίμασα προχθές να το βάλω να φορτίσει και το άφησα κάποια ώρα στο φορτιστή αλλά δεν υπήρξε καμία ένδειξη ότι φορτίζει.
Ξανά δοκίμασα και χθες και σήμερα... Τίποτα...
Επόμενη κίνηση είναι να ανοίξω το ρολόι για να ελέγξω για πιθανή φθορά των επαφών ΚΑΙ εσωτερικά, ακολουθώντας τον πολύ καλό οδηγό του Unpackman, *εδώ*...!!!
Για ότι νεότερο θα επανέλθω.

----------

aktis (14-10-19)

----------


## Arkady

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
> Θέλω να σας πω για ένα πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω  διαχρονικά με ότι συσκευή έχω στον καρπό μου, η οποία εκ των πραγμάτων  έρχεται σε επαφή με το δέρμα μου.
> Από τον ιδρώτα και μόνο, (καμία  επαφή με νερό, ούτε της βρύσης, πολύ περισσότερο θαλασσινού νερού), μετά  από λίγους μήνες χρήσης οι χάλκινες επαφές συσκευών όπως Mi Band και  Amazfit αρχίζουν να οξειδώνονται και στο τέλος να... "φαγώνονται" σε  βαθμό αχρήστευσης!
> Και όλα αυτά ενώ κάνω συχνό καθαρισμό με οδοντογλυφίδα, απομακρύνοντας ότι βρωμιά συγκεντρώνεται.
> 
> 
> 
> Όπως  μπορείτε να δείτε στο συνημμένο αρχείο, οι 2 δεξιές επαφές έχουν διαβρωθεί τόσο, που έχουν  κάνει βαθούλωμα στο σημείο επαφής τους με τη βάση φόρτισης του ρολογιού!
> Το  ρολόι το έχω λιγότερο από χρόνο και μέχρι πρόσφατα μπορούσα να έχω  επικοινωνία με τον υπολογιστή, (αφού πρώτα καθάριζα τις επαφές), τόσο  για τη φόρτιση της συσκευής όσο και για επικοινωνία με αυτόν για  μεταφορά δεδομένων. Από σήμερα δυστυχώς η σύνδεση για μεταφορά δεδομένων  δεν είναι εφικτή, ενώ η φόρτιση τουλάχιστον γίνεται ακόμα χωρίς  πρόβλημα.
> ...




  Αν και παλιό το θέμα, το αναβιώνω.

Έχω το ίδιο ρολόί και αντιμετωπίζω το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα.


Μιλώντας με ένα τεχνικό περί του θέματος, μου είπε ότι  οξείδωση αυτή δεν προκύπτει από τον ιδρώτα του καρπού, αλλά από χρήση φορτιστή υψηλότερων Amp. 

  Πιο συγκεκριμένα μου εξήγησε ότι η φόρτιση των smartwatches με τέτοια pins πρέπει να γίνεται μόνο από την θύρα USB του υπολογιστή που δίνει 0.9 Amp αν είναι USB 3 και 0.5 Amp αν είναι USB 2.

  Αν χρησιμοποιηθεί ταχυφορτιστής κινητού που δίνει 2 Amp, τότε προκύπτει αυτή η οξείδωση.

Δεν ξέρω αν αυτή η εξήγηση έχει βάση, πάντως όντως εγώ το φόρτιζα με άλλο καλώδιο από αυτό που υπήρχε στην συσκευασία και σε φορτιστή 2 Amp


Το ανταλλακτικό που χρειάζεται για την επισκευή του κινητού είναι αυτό

https://www.impextrom.com/en/black-b...12-p1000029718
  το οποίο όμως αν και έχω φάει τον κόσμο δεν μπορώ να το βρω πουθενά.

Η λύση της αντικατάστασης των pogo pins που αναφέρει ένας φίλος στο thread, δεν ξέρω αν λειτουργεί. Ο τεχνικός που σου είπα μου είπε ότι τα pogo pins δεν αλλάζουν γιατί είναι εσωματωμένα στην κάσα, οπότε αν πας να τα αλλάξεις δεν θα έχει καμία στεγανότητα.

  Πάντως αν κατάλαβα καλά, τα pogo pins της κάσας από κάτω είναι αυτά΄
https://www.ebay.com/itm/100x-Gold-P...gAAOSwsh5bUF5T

  Αν τελικά έλυσες το πρόβλημα με κάποιο τρόπο, θα ήθελα να μου πεις πως.

----------


## kioan

> Μιλώντας με ένα τεχνικό περί του θέματος, μου είπε ότι  οξείδωση αυτή δεν προκύπτει από τον ιδρώτα του καρπού, αλλά από χρήση φορτιστή υψηλότερων Amp. 
> 
>   Πιο συγκεκριμένα μου εξήγησε ότι η φόρτιση των smartwatches με τέτοια pins πρέπει να γίνεται μόνο από την θύρα USB του υπολογιστή που δίνει 0.9 Amp αν είναι USB 3 και 0.5 Amp αν είναι USB 2.
> 
>   Αν χρησιμοποιηθεί ταχυφορτιστής κινητού που δίνει 2 Amp, τότε προκύπτει αυτή η οξείδωση.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν αυτή η εξήγηση έχει βάση



Δεν έχει βάση.

Ο αυτοπροσδιοριζόμενος "τεχνικός" είπε μπαρούφα τόσο για το θέμα της οξείδωσης όσο και για τα Ampere ανά version USB θύρας.

----------


## Arkady

> Δεν έχει βάση.
> 
> Ο αυτοπροσδιοριζόμενος "τεχνικός" είπε μπαρούφα τόσο για το θέμα της οξείδωσης όσο και για τα Ampere ανά version USB θύρας.




Δηλαδή η οξείδωση προήλθε απο τον ιδρώτα και όχι απο παραπάνω Amp?

----------


## mtzag

ο ιδρωτας κανει σοβαρη οξειδωση

----------


## lepouras

> Μιλώντας με ένα τεχνικό περί του θέματος, μου είπε ότι  οξείδωση αυτή δεν προκύπτει από τον ιδρώτα του καρπού, αλλά από χρήση φορτιστή υψηλότερων Amp. 
> 
>   Πιο συγκεκριμένα μου εξήγησε ότι η φόρτιση των smartwatches με τέτοια pins πρέπει να γίνεται μόνο από την θύρα USB του υπολογιστή που δίνει 0.9 Amp αν είναι USB 3 και 0.5 Amp αν είναι USB 2.
> 
>   Αν χρησιμοποιηθεί ταχυφορτιστής κινητού που δίνει 2 Amp, τότε προκύπτει αυτή η οξείδωση.



ρωτά τον τεχνικό . έχει δει πολλές μπαταρίες 280mha να φορτίζουν με 2Α? θα φόρτιζε το ρολόι σε 10 λεπτά. 
απλά σκέψου και μόνος σου. πόση ώρα θέλει για να φορτίσει?

----------


## kioan

> ρωτά τον τεχνικό . έχει δει πολλές μπαταρίες 280mha να φορτίζουν με 2Α? θα φόρτιζε το ρολόι σε 10 λεπτά.



Μα σύμφωνα με τον τεχνικό δεν εξαρτάται από το με πόσα Ampere γίνεται η φόρτιση, αλλά από το πόσα Ampere μπορεί να δώσει η κάθε τύπου USB θύρα 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

για μενα βγάλε τα πιν και αγόρασε original pogo pins κάποιας γνωστής εταρείας mill max πχ, (οσο εχουν αυτα εχει ολο το κινεζικο ρολόι)
 (θα εχει το mouser), σε αλλη περιπτωση θα δοκιμαζα με προσοχή να βάλω λιγο κόλληση πάνω τους αφου τα εχω βγαλει απο το πλαστικό

----------


## mtzag

Η ζημια αυτη φτιαχνει πολυ ευκολα..
Καθαριζεις ωστε να φυγει τελειως ολη η οξειδωση βαζεις flux υγρο και γανωνεις με lead free κολληση με τη θερμοκρασια του κολλητηριου στο τερμα(470) και ακουμπας το κολλητηρι μεγιστο 2'' οχι παραπανω
μεγαλη θερμοκρασια μικρος χρονος δηλαδη καθαριζεις το flux με αλκοολη και ετοιμος.
Επισης και αλλα pogo pins μπορεις να βαλεις και να τα σφραγισεις μετα με κολλα φτιαχνει δεν ειναι κατι δυσκολο.

----------


## Arkady

> ρωτά τον τεχνικό . έχει δει πολλές μπαταρίες 280mha να φορτίζουν με 2Α? θα φόρτιζε το ρολόι σε 10 λεπτά. 
> απλά σκέψου και μόνος σου. πόση ώρα θέλει για να φορτίσει?







> Μα σύμφωνα με τον τεχνικό δεν εξαρτάται από το με πόσα Ampere γίνεται η φόρτιση, αλλά από το πόσα Ampere μπορεί να δώσει η κάθε τύπου USB θύρα 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Απ'ότι κατάλαβα απ'τα λεγόμενά σας, ο τύπος πρέπει να είναι εντελώς σκιτζής...
Και τον βρήκα googlaροντας περί επισκευών smartwatch. Το δε αφεντικό του που έχει το μαγαζί, μου τον περιέγραφε ως "μεγάλο γατόνι" στις επισκευές smartwatch... :Lol: 





> για μενα βγάλε τα πιν και αγόρασε original pogo pins κάποιας γνωστής εταρείας mill max πχ, (οσο εχουν αυτα εχει ολο το κινεζικο ρολόι)
>  (θα εχει το mouser), σε αλλη περιπτωση θα δοκιμαζα με προσοχή να βάλω λιγο κόλληση πάνω τους αφου τα εχω βγαλει απο το πλαστικό







> Η ζημια αυτη φτιαχνει πολυ ευκολα..
> Καθαριζεις ωστε να φυγει τελειως ολη η οξειδωση βαζεις flux υγρο και γανωνεις με lead free κολληση με τη θερμοκρασια του κολλητηριου στο τερμα(470) και ακουμπας το κολλητηρι μεγιστο 2'' οχι παραπανω
> μεγαλη θερμοκρασια μικρος χρονος δηλαδη καθαριζεις το flux με αλκοολη και ετοιμος.
> Επισης και αλλα pogo pins μπορεις να βαλεις και να τα σφραγισεις μετα με κολλα φτιαχνει δεν ειναι κατι δυσκολο.



Δεν γνώριζα για αυτό το μαγαζί που λέτε το mouser, ούτε ότι υπάρχουν επώνυμα pogo pins....
Και πριν δω το post, παρήγγειλα κάτι pogo pins απο το ebay αυτό που είναι στην φωτό.


Το μέγεθος είναι το σωστό??? pogo pin.jpg

----------


## gep58

Νομίζω ότι πρώτα θα έπρεπε να δοκιμάσεις να βγάλεις ένα για να δεις και κατά πόσο είναι δυνατό να γίνει αυτό. 
Πιθανώς να είναι φυτευτό στη θήκη αλλά μπορεί να είναι και ενσωματωμένο κατά την χύτευση του πλαστικού. Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα.
Έχοντας λοιπόν ένα στο χέρι μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος μετρώντας ακριβώς τις διαστάσεις.

Καλή επιτυχία στο όλο εγχείρημα.

----------


## Arkady

> Νομίζω ότι πρώτα θα έπρεπε να δοκιμάσεις να βγάλεις ένα για να δεις και κατά πόσο είναι δυνατό να γίνει αυτό. 
> Πιθανώς να είναι φυτευτό στη θήκη αλλά μπορεί να είναι και ενσωματωμένο κατά την χύτευση του πλαστικού. Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα.
> Έχοντας λοιπόν ένα στο χέρι μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος μετρώντας ακριβώς τις διαστάσεις.
> 
> Καλή επιτυχία στο όλο εγχείρημα.




Δεν είμαι τεχνικός και δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω το ρολόι για να τα βγάλω. Τα παρήγγειλα με ρίσκο να μην κάνουν, κυρίως γιατί ήταν πολύ φθηνά....
Και για την όλη αλλαγή σε κάποιον ηλεκτρονικό θα απευθυνθώ, εγώ δεν το κατέχω το "άθλημα"... :Biggrin:

----------


## MacGyver

Κάποια πράγματα δεν επισκευάζονται.
Πολύ πιθανόν οι Κινέζοι να έχουν δώσει ήδη λύση με κάποιο κιτ αντικατάστασης.

----------


## Arkady

Χθες μου ήρθαν και τα pogo pins που είχα παραγγείλει μέσω ebay.
Υπάρχει κάποιος ηλεκτρονικός στο forum που θα μπορούσε να αναλάβει την επισκευή? Έχετε κάποιο κατάστημα να μου προτείνετε να απυεθυνθώ?

----------

